# Automatico para una bomba de agua



## FLACO87 (May 24, 2008)

Hola que tal tengo que entregar un proyecto que ya describo en el titulo del mismo:

Necesito encender automaticamente una bomba de agua cuando el nivel del tinaco lo requiera he investigado un poco y he visto que como se trata de manejar corriente alterna necesitariamos un DIAC, pero por ahi encontre lo de un relevador. 

A decir verdad no se como hacerlo! ops:   

Alguien que me pueda decir como hacerlo. gracias de antemano


----------



## Dano (May 24, 2008)

Ya se habló de algo parecido en otro tema, no me acuerdo el título.

Hay una forma simple de controlar la bomba que es con una boya que va dentro del tanque, es un sistema mecánico y económico. Si no quieres algo así se puede diseñar algo o modificar.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Se comento en estos 2 post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/controlar-bomba-agua-3602/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/combinacion-circuitos-13255/


----------



## FLACO87 (May 25, 2008)

Analizare el diagrama y vere como me va! Gracias y por aqui andamos.


----------

